# See ya



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

Ok there has been quite some bs on the forum since I have joined. Just ridiculous arguments. Fork width vs speed, active shooting creating more power, and most recently the stuff about Allan. So the bottom line is I not like it. I got enough drama at home, and I do not need more. I will be hanging out at Jeorge's forum because there is no drama. I go by rock slinger there. And yes it troubles me to leave,( I have learned a lot here) but this is not a positive and fun environment all of the time. So maybe the moderates squad needs some work, or the members. I am not going to point to any one specifically. This may be just some 15 year old kids opinion, but that is how it is. So farewell everyone.


----------



## projector101 (Aug 19, 2013)

Sorry you feel that way. Bye!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

That's a bummer man. I really don't like seeing folks go, but such is the way of things. Take care.

It seems that drama creates more drama, and that drama will dig itself up to create more drama.

It's a prolific bugger, and no doubt.....

I just hope that dramatic exits, don't create more dramatic exits......like last time.

LOL...it's all a bunch of drama.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Be well. You sound wise beyond your birthdays. You're always welcome to return. Take the good for what it is and ignore the rest. It's just a forum composed of people with some that have issues. Kind of like the world in general.


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Well, goodbye and farewell.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Sorry to see you go. Best wishes.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

squirrel squasher said:


> Ok there has been quite some bs on the forum since I have joined. Just ridiculous arguments. Fork width vs speed, active shooting creating more power, and most recently the stuff about Allan. So the bottom line is I not like it. I got enough drama at home, and I do not need more. I will be hanging out at Jeorge's forum because there is no drama. I go by rock slinger there. And yes it troubles me to leave,( I have learned a lot here) but this is not a positive and fun environment all of the time. So maybe the moderates squad needs some work, or the members. I am not going to point to any one specifically. This may be just some 15 year old kids opinion, but that is how it is. So farewell everyone.


welcome to the real world. id rather be a part of a forum that has drama. it means that there a lot of different opinions being voiced, lots of variety on the forum content . i dont know about you or others, but if everyone agreed with me there would be no advancement of my techniques or wisdom. if i was in a forum that only focused on one thing instead of variety, it would be a cookie cutter forum. the reason why theres so much drama on here is because this forum has a while of existence and a lot of information being freely shared. if theres something on here you dont like, dont read it. your the one clicking to open the thread, figure after you read one thing that sets you in a negative mood- just dont read anymore. its that simple. at 15, youre still a kid, this is nothing compared to what lies ahead of you. i hope you come back, good luck to you on your squirrel squashing and life in general. take care.


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

Since you mentioned you are 15 let me give you a bit of advice (I can't seem to be able to resist it).

I have been married for almost 37 years, I have a 24 year old son who has spent his entire life unable to breath or move at all but for his eyes and mouth. I have a 16 year old son (I'm watching him go through his adolescence) and I have been variously active in my community for many years. I also am a dentist with around 4000 patients requiring that I work closely with people in what for them are often stressful circumstances. [I tell you this only to, on some level, try to establish my bone fides.]

It is virtually impossible to escape drama just as it impossible to please everyone. It is what people do. It is who people are and the more they have at stake the more drama there will be. When you add the fact that members are relatively anonymous and can therefore spout off without any of the consequences they would normally have in polite society it makes it even worse. Might I suggest that you instead consider changing your paradigm. As you get older you finally learn (it is not an easy process) you cannot please everyone. You learn instead to associate with those people you like and not worry about those you do not like. The slingshot forum has many, many fine people on it with a virtual wealth of knowledge at their disposal. And then it has some real jerks. Forget the jerks. When you see certain names don't open the file - just trash it. Take advantage of what the forum has to offer and let the jerks spin off into oblivion. If you can learn this lesson at 15 I can guarantee you will have a far happier life.

Go if you must, come back when it makes sense, but do know you will be missed.

winnie


----------



## projector101 (Aug 19, 2013)

:yeahthat:


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Being too tender and delicate to be able to handle the interactions found in an online forum at age 15 is understandable. Time will correct that condition as you mature and approach realization of the fact that there is no such thing as a place that is a "positive and fun environment all of the time." Ten years from now you'll look back on your exit from here and laugh. Happy trails and good luck.


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

If the issue is a banned member, he is banned "over there" as well: http://www.theslingshotforum.com/f4/i-just-left-other-place-33263/


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Its life drama is every where its how you handle it.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Sorry to see the internet affect ( or is it effect ) another person... Maybe you just need a break and regroup.. I hate to tell you this, but you can't avoid drama, especial on the forums... It always comes, no matter where you go and no matter what the forum is about.... The trick is to concentrate on what you enjoy or like at the place ( or places ). And ignore the negative aspects of it... There is no " perfect world ".

Anyway, you have to right to do as you will, and I respect that

LGD


----------



## Haze (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm in the same boat squirrel. I haven't really come back here since I started at Joerg's forum so I'll make it official also.


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Where is my tissue for all these tears.. People and this open~sappy leaving technique.. Just leave.. And if people are upset that a man who Ranted about killing his wife (or hiring someone) and having his way with an underage prostitute are the ones leaving then I say good riddance.. Just my two cents...


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

If someone wishes to go then that's their prerogative but I see no sense in discussing this any further...the guy has left already and if I were to reply to him I'd feel like I was talking to a ghost :rofl:


----------

